# camel back



## spoker (Nov 5, 2015)

never seen one from ralieih http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/ram/bik/5302437492.html


----------



## bairdco (Nov 5, 2015)

Raleigh colt.


----------



## spoker (Nov 6, 2015)

not familiar with these bikes ,is this a popular model?thanks


----------



## bairdco (Nov 6, 2015)

Not sure. They were made in the 70's, mostly. When I was looking for info on my Wearwell camelback a member posted about them.

All the ones I saw were 24".


----------

